# Is this fungus or just some normal bronzing from PGR?



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I sprayed PGR last night, I wonder if the yellow leaf blade is from fungus or just a normal T-Nex bronzing.







Here's a zoomed in photo. I can see some spots. Is this a fungus? Please identify and tell me how to treat it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

For sure looks like fungus.


----------

